# Worldmark Annual Meeting?



## dchapman3668 (Oct 24, 2009)

Where and when can we get details about the Worldmark Annual Meeting?  Is there video of the meeting on the net?

Thanks

Doug C


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 24, 2009)

The meeting was Thursday night.  I saw maybe 2/3 of it via the webcast.  It was typical of past meetings with a review of the year with a little extra thrown in here and there for the 20th year anniversary.  Unlike past years there were no new resorts announced.  There was a Q&A session at the end of the meeting.

The video replay typically shows up on the WorldMark web site a week or few following the meeting. If you click on the View the Annual Meeting link right now it displays a message that says:

_Thank you for your interest in the web cast of the 2009 WorldMark Annual Owner Meeting. A message will be posted on the WorldMark web site when the archive of the meeting is available for viewing online._


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 25, 2009)

Fred:  Any discussions on TravelShare and its minuses from those who attended?


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 25, 2009)

There was no discussion of TravelShare in the part of the meeting I saw except for a couple of questions in the Q&A session.  I didn't take notes and don't have anything recorded from that part.  Maybe someone who was there or who viewed the entire meeting can answer.  Otherwise we'll have to wait for the archive of the webcast to show up.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks!  Appreciate your response.


----------

